# Gender of my chicks? Please help.



## Annie Ross (May 14, 2017)

These are my 2 black australorp chicks. They are about 3 to 4 weeks old. Can any one tell what gender? One is bigger than the other. The bigger one is calmer and is starting to get red where the waddles are but the combs are still the same.the bigger one also has all black feet and the little one still has white on its feet.  Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 14, 2017)

Both are female. I know it is still early for most folks to say for sure.
BA are my favorite breed by far and I have raised many. Roos tend to have a comb over twice the size in your pics by 4 weeks old.
The pink toes have nothing to do with gender. I always think they are cute when all spotted with pink.


----------



## Annie Ross (May 14, 2017)

21hens-incharge said:


> Both are female. I know it is still early for most folks to say for sure.
> BA are my favorite breed by far and I have raised many. Roos tend to have a comb over twice the size in your pics by 4 weeks old.
> The pink toes have nothing to do with gender. I always think they are cote when all spotted with pink.


Thank you! That makes me feel better. Am I correct in age it seems? I got them on April 20 and this is how they looked then. The nursery said the were 3 days old but they both had some wing feathers already. I don't think that was correct.


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 14, 2017)

Ohhhhh!!!!! Yes they were indeed just 3 days old and so very cute!
They grow those very important little wingies quickly.


----------



## Annie Ross (May 14, 2017)

Ok thank you so much. Still girls even though they are 3 weeks instead of 4? Just want to make sure. Lol


----------



## 21hens-incharge (May 14, 2017)

Yup still little ladies. The males are very clear about being males very early. The oops male here I knew at just under 3 weeks. I have named him Jerkface Jake since he tries to spar with the dark Brahma chick.
I was in denial myself for two whole days. Then I pouted and started looking for a flock in the country he can join.
I wish I had a pic to share. Jakes comb at 5 weeks is a half inch tall. My previous roos were the same dang way too.

BYC should be back up tomorrow or the next day. Be sure to post in the breed and gender page too. Maybe there is something I am missing.


----------



## Annie Ross (May 14, 2017)

Ok thank you so much for your help! I will definitely do that!


----------



## wynn4578 (May 16, 2017)

X2 both look like pullets to me.


----------

